# Toolbelt just won't stay up, anyone else have this problem?



## Tatersalad (Nov 20, 2021)

Recently I have lost a lot of weight and ran into the problem that my toolbelt will not stay up and is constantly pulling my pants down it's driving me nuts, I've tried suspenders but they just kill my shoulders so that's out of the question.
Have any of you had this problem and solved it? My toolbelt is nothing special and im willing to spend big dollars on a good one if it will fix this problem, I was looking at the diamondback denali 2.0 and it apperently is meant to go more around your waist and not your hips, would that be the way to go, Or possibly the occidental leather belts with sheepskin on the inside of the belt? 
what do you guys think?


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Ahhh! You're here to gloat about losing weight aren't you?? _angry angry_

Hahah fk, just buy new clothes if you think the weight will stay off _spiteful_.

Smaller clothes a smaller belt to hold your pants up and a smaller toolbelt if you can't adjust the current one.

I'm allergic to latex so I can't wear most suspenders since they need to be in direct contact I'll break out I to little bumps where they touch.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

i have opposite problem. im sporting a pony keg above my belt these days. lol i got some extra wide "red green" suspenders. easy on the shoulders. 

good job on the loss


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey there Tatersalad, I’ve found the right belt is the trick, I prefer leather. I’ve been down the suspenders road a few times and I find it restricting, ugh. I ultimately ended up making my own leather belt because I had a tanned shoulder laying around so I bought a couple buckles and got busy. Belts at Home Depot and Lowe’s never worked for me. A high quality leather belt like Occidental leather.


----------

